# Old Town Predator



## coleg126

Are there any reviews on the Old Town Predator Kayak? I am interested in getting into Kayak fishing and would like advice on what to brands and models to look at. I am going to be moving to Clearwater FL mostly looking to use the Kayak for Reds, Trout, Snook, maybe Tarpon and even to throw it in the boat to head offshore or to other places. I also have looked at the Hobie outback and like that. I am 6'1" 220 if that helps. Thanks alot.


----------



## Bo Keifus

I could tell you all about the original OT Predator but I don't know a thing about the new one. It looks pretty sweet though and I hear good reviews about it


----------



## Neo

I used one for about two days. It's a nice yak, super stable with a comfy seat. To me it seems to be geared more towards river and flat water fishing than open water. It's pretty heavy but I think all of its competitors are fairly heavy too. Tracking is ok but she is no speed demon that's the trade off for stability. There are a couple of things I didn't care for too much but could probably learn to live with. 
1. The molded handles are too big and positioned in a way that was hard to get a good grip on.
2. There are no side handles so I had to use the center hatch and the chair leg to carry the boat from the stand in my garage to my truck.
3. I like the idea of the "Exo Floor" but think it's raised surface is too tall/high and no matter where I put my feet they were in one of the channels. With that being said if it's warm I like to be bare footed while I'm on the water it wasn't all that bad when I put my flip flops on but I could still feel the channels under my feet.
What I like.
1.The thing is crazy stable probably the most stable kayak I've been on outside the Hobie PA.
2. The one way scupper valves are the money I fished in the rain for several hours and it drained beautifully and I didn't notice any water "back feeding" through them.
3. Old Town added mounting plates so that you can rig it and not drill holes in your hull. Their answer to the track system that other manufactures use. Although I think I like the tracks better it's still a good idea. Oh yeah so I don't forget you can jam a Therma-cell in the space under the plates and it stays put!
4. I also like the center hatch, it's long enough that you can slip your rods into the hull.
Sorry for being so long winded, there's more but I'll spare you.....


----------



## boatfan77

Here are some reviews I found , read a lot of mixed 3 reviews on the new 2014 kayaks include Predator 13 Fishing boat and features 
http://www.craigmarine.info/Canoe-kayaking/fishing-kayaks.htm
If you are interested, you might want to take a look.


----------



## coleg126

After all my research and looking at Kayaks can anyone tell me if I should get a foot paddle kayak like the Hobie Pro Angler 14 or the Native Slayer Propel? I really like that native because you can reverse. Is this foot pedal system the way to go when fishing?


----------



## prelude13

coleg126 said:


> After all my research and looking at Kayaks can anyone tell me if I should get a foot paddle kayak like the Hobie Pro Angler 14 or the Native Slayer Propel? I really like that native because you can reverse. Is this foot pedal system the way to go when fishing?


I would go with a pedal kayak. It will allow you to spend more time fishing while you are covering an area. You can also cover much larger distances using your legs instead of your arms.


----------



## Pokey Pogie

Neo described the Predator well. It has a very comfortable seat, and it does paddle very well. However, it didn't let me get away with what my Stealth 14 lets me get away with. I leaned on the Predator like I do my Stealth....... and I got wet. Not saying anything is wrong with the Predator, it's just not as forgiving as my Stealth. I'm the one standing in the water holding the Predator. As a matter of fact, Neo was present when this happened!


----------



## Bo Keifus

definitely get a leg powered yak. I have a Hobie Revo and I love it. Hands free fishing is the best! The Native kayaks with propel drive aren't bad and both brands have their pros/cons. Around here Hobies are highly favored but I feel like Native is catching on and making some great improvements


----------



## jasoncooperpcola

If you have good leg strength a pedal kayak is OK. But I found out that I would rather paddle when my propel drive broke four miles off shore. If I start yak fishing again, my next boat will be Slayer 14.5 Lizardlick with a Bassyaks kit.


----------



## vickroid

jasoncooperpcola said:


> But I found out that I would rather paddle when my propel drive broke four miles off shore. If I start yak fishing again, my next boat will be Slayer 14.5 Lizardlick with a Bassyaks kit.


I am not going to totally disagree with this because he did have some complications with his drive. I have had a little hiccup here and there but I chalk that up to a learning experience. All in all pedal is the way to go. I paddled for a season and the next spring my wife and I both got Native Mariner 12.5's. With the Propel you really have to take care of it. I freshwater rinse, wipe down, re-oil, and store our drives in my house to prevent weathering. I am not sure about the Hobie Mirage drives, I know I have read of a cable breaking but Hobie has a parts kit, whereas Native you have to send your drive off. For inshore fishing I really like the Native because the Propel will allow you to reverse, (I find useful when fishing around docks, or just if I want to back up). Offshore Hobie PA is BAWS!!!! The Mariner is very stable and a decent competitor until Hobie dropped the Vangate seat in the new PA. I actually just got talked out of getting an adventure (not the island) by my wife. Each boat has its pros and cons (if you call them cons) but if you go pedal YOU WILL NOT REGRET IT!!!


----------



## vickroid

After a little more thinking if I got a good deal on an Adventure I would probably get it and ask for forgiveness afterwards......:001_unsure:


----------



## Neo

http://finstalker.blogspot.com

A short review of the P13 I wrote.


----------



## chunsreefchip

So Neo , I saw your reviews of both the Old Town Predator and the OK Big Game 2 , would you say the OK is the way to go. I have a PA 14 which is awesome , but I need something to fish after knee surgery and that I can teach my son how to sight fish once the knee heals.


----------



## Neo

For me personally I like the BGII a little better than the P13. I think it just has to do more with the fact it felt familiar to me from the first time I sat in it. I do like the more open feel of the P13's cockpit but outside of that I prefer the BG. 
They are both super stable but if this is going to be an inshore fishing kayak and one you are planning on fishing off of the beach I say the BGII. If you are going to fish protected waters and mix in some inshore stuff the P13 is a good call.


----------



## chunsreefchip

Thanks , I'm going to go with the BGII , it seems to be the best option for how I fish , thanks for the feedback !


----------



## chirofish85

The pedal system doesn't make too much of a difference offshore... Not many trees you'll need to reverse to stay away from.


----------



## Katartizo

coleg126 said:


> After all my research and looking at Kayaks can anyone tell me if I should get a foot paddle kayak like the Hobie Pro Angler 14 or the Native Slayer Propel? I really like that native because you can reverse. Is this foot pedal system the way to go when fishing?


I just started kayak fishing and searched "all" sales ads within 100 miles of Pensacola, to find a Mariner (with peddles). I found a 2012 for $1200!
I only took it out 3 times so far, but other than using the paddle to push off the shore enough to drop the peddles in place, the peddles are all I used. Being able to go backwards is a definite plus when trying to stay in one place. Imagine, you had a hit/bite but missed and need to go back to same spot. Go in circle, get back in place and cast, NO, peddle backwords in seconds and cast again. Fish on!
Sorry, I let my thoughts get me going! Anyway, my vote and advice would definitely with PEDDLES!
Go to Pensacola store and see mariner and other peddle models. Some of them you can put in the water right there at the store and try out!

http://www.pensacolakayak.com


----------



## slayerextreme

I actually know one of the guys that helped with the layout and design of the new Predator ..I will pass along to him the interest yall have with regards to the predator...I will see if I can get him to join the PFF


----------



## Robin

I just bought a 2014 Predator.I fly fish the bays and rivers,it's very stable for stand fishing.Lot's of storage and a great seat.

Robin


----------



## Dragnfly

*Yak*



Pokey Pogie said:


> Neo described the Predator well. It has a very comfortable seat, and it does paddle very well. However, it didn't let me get away with what my Stealth 14 lets me get away with. I leaned on the Predator like I do my Stealth....... and I got wet. Not saying anything is wrong with the Predator, it's just not as forgiving as my Stealth. I'm the one standing in the water holding the Predator. As a matter of fact, Neo was present when this happened!


Been yak'n since before it became a fad. I always thought you were suppose to be on the yak?


----------



## Emerald Adventure

I have a 2015 Old Town Preaditor and love it. Very stable to stand up and cast off of. The seat is great. I have no complaints


----------

